# Need help with Costume Contest Categories



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

First, I think a big WTF? on a trophy would be pretty funny actually. LOL I don't know who originally posted that category idea, but it's hilarious.  Other category ideas could be Oddest, Prettiest, Uggliest, Worst, Best Effort, Least Effort, Most Unique, Most Likely to Get Arrested, Bad Taste Award, Copy Cat Award... I'll let you know if I think of any more. Hehehe


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Could do a big golden question mark for the WTF... if you really want to do that category. 
Carve it out of foam, mount it on a little wooden pedestal and paint the whole thing gold... maybe even cover it in tacky little stickers and press-on jewels and make it look really funky.


----------



## kab (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas! I appreciate the help!!


----------

